# My golf swing



## stanny2k (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi guys,

Said in another post that I'd upload my golf swing for analysis..

Im always slicing to the right..

YouTube - Golf Swing Front

Not the best video in the world, but best I could come up with, with an iPhone.

Thanks alot


----------



## stanny2k (Apr 8, 2011)

YouTube - Grip

Heres another regarding my grip.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Ball position is too far forward, which will cause the slice.

The grip is a "strong grip" which if the ball was a little further back could lead to a draw, or even a hook. For the sake of £20/$xx dollars a lesson would sort out the basics of grip, stance and ball position pretty quickly, and save you a lot of heartache and lost balls - so there's a saving straightaway.

Good luck

brian


----------



## stanny2k (Apr 8, 2011)

Big Hobbit said:


> Ball position is too far forward, which will cause the slice.
> 
> The grip is a "strong grip" which if the ball was a little further back could lead to a draw, or even a hook. For the sake of £20/$xx dollars a lesson would sort out the basics of grip, stance and ball position pretty quickly, and save you a lot of heartache and lost balls - so there's a saving straightaway.
> 
> ...


I think thats the actual way it was recorded, I line the ball up directly on the inside of my left foot.

Can you elaborate on the grip comments a little please?

Thanks


----------



## Carolyn26 (Apr 26, 2011)

Attitude is a mindset. To succeed in any sport or business, the attitude that applies will determine the success you will be. It's just pure logic. So lets start from the point of view that are in the game of golf with the right attitude. Where to go from here. First you have to understand golf is not a beginner to go one sport. You should seek help and advice if you have a good base.

Jucad Trolley


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

here's a list:
your grip is in the palms not the fingers
you are gripping the club too tight
your pivot is limited due to swaying versus turning
your backswing is narrow and your downswing is wide=opposite of preferred
your ball position is too far forward
your downswing is over the top versus from inside out
your head is moving too much
your weight doesn't get to the left foot on the downswing
your posture needs help



stanny2k said:


> YouTube - Grip
> 
> Heres another regarding my grip.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

to add to the comments, looks like you are reaching for the ball


----------



## phil brown (Mar 29, 2011)

Just from what i have read about golf, you are supposed to finish the swing and be able to hold the finish but you seem to be falling back from the ball, now, whether this is from you trying harder whilst the camera is on you, we can't tell. Do you finish like that on the course? (staggering back from the ball?) Apart from the basics like grip, stance, posture that has beeen spoken about above, I would try to ease off a little. Don't hit it quite so hard.


----------



## martinjack (Sep 8, 2011)

Simple training golf swing allows golfers of all skill levels to develop a simple technique swing.Understanding consistent golf swing you can spend your time playing the great game of golf.


----------

